# Préférence du compte utilisateur > image



## Plumpala (27 Juillet 2006)

un ami à moi n'arrive plus à changer l'image qui symbolise son compte utilisateur (sous préférence système > comptes). Est-ce un bug ou y a-t-il qqch de paticulier à faire? pour ma part sur la même configuation (macbook, 10.4.7) j'ai aucun problème pour changer cette image...
merci


----------



## takamaka (27 Juillet 2006)

Plumpala a dit:
			
		

> un ami à moi n'arrive plus à changer l'image qui symbolise son compte utilisateur (sous préférence système > comptes). Est-ce un bug ou y a-t-il qqch de paticulier à faire? pour ma part sur la même configuation (macbook, 10.4.7) j'ai aucun problème pour changer cette image...
> merci


Est-il l'administrateur de sa machine ? Le cadenas est-il verrouillé ?


----------



## Plumpala (28 Juillet 2006)

il a les droits admin, et le cadenas est vérouillé. Mais même si on dévérouille, impossible. Alord que chez moi, j'arrive à changer d'image même que le cadenas est verouillé...


----------

